# A Way to Remove Body Odor from Clothing



## Lynne

Feel free to add your own ideas.  Here is one that has worked for me.  

Do you have a favorite shirt, blouse or t-shirt that smells a little funky?  "Hey, I washed that but it doesn't smell like it!"  You have three options:  1) you could try a dry cleaner, 2) try my recipe, or 3) you can throw the garment away (many people choose this option).

Turn the garment inside-out.  Wet the offending areas of the garment (usually the underarms of course).  Scrub in some liquid laundry detergent.  Take baking soda and sprinkle it heavily on the stinky area.  Add enough water to make a thick paste.  Let is sit for 24 hours.  Rewash in the washing machine with additional laundry detergent.  Dry as usual.  You can repeat if needed.

Shoes?  Take a burn barrel...  Actually, I tried balling up newspapers and placing them in my running shoes.  It worked a little but not enough that I'd wear the shoes to my Dojang.  In other words, the shoes are still too stinky to wear in public.


----------



## MA-Caver

baking soda in shoes work just as well... may want to try this (little time consuming but...) get several layers of news papers with a coating of baking soda in between then (carefully) crumple them up and stuff 'em in to your shoes overnight if they're particularly stinky. I do this with my boots after a long hike/cave and it helps... a-lot.


----------



## Lynne

MA-Caver said:


> baking soda in shoes work just as well... may want to try this (little time consuming but...) get several layers of news papers with a coating of baking soda in between then (carefully) crumple them up and stuff 'em in to your shoes overnight if they're particularly stinky. I do this with my boots after a long hike/cave and it helps... a-lot.


Oh, ok.  I'll try that.  I have a couple pairs of running shoes that are still in good shape.  If I can save them that would be great!  And save my marriage


----------



## Kacey

Vinegar is good at removing odors - it can be used with laundry soap for clothes, and is mild enough not to cause problems; it also helps fix dye, so it won't run in the future.  It may smell after the first rinse, but it goes away as the last bits of vinegar evaporate.

For shoes, put vinegar in a small plastic or class container (small enough to fit in the shoe) and leave undisturbed at least 24 hours - if you have a box you can put the shoes in that will help even more.  Don't pour vinegar directly into shoes without a container; it may soak in and never come out - and then your shoes will smell like vinegar forever.  Baking soda and kitty litter are also good at removing odor; if you're worried about getting them back out of the shoes, put them in old nylons (especially works with kitty litter).  You can also try activated charcoal - that removes odors from lots of things, but again, you might want to put it into an old nylon, or you may never get it back out.

To prevent shoes from stinking in the first place, always wash your feet before you put your socks on, always wear socks (white are better; dye can cause some bacteria to grow better, by blocking light), and air your shoes out thoroughly between wearings.


----------



## shesulsa

I hadn't tried the detergent PLUS baking soda idea before - tried it separately, tried the dry cleaners, tried the pre-treat with Fels-Naptha, tried vinegar ... never to the desired result.

Will try this, though!


----------



## Tez3

I put running shoes, karate shoes and trainers ( not sure what you call them) in the washing machine. Know you're not to supposed to but they come out clean,fresh and no way damaged. I tend to put everything in to be honest. At our fight shows we supply the MMA gloves, Fairtex ones and after the show I'm left with over 30 pairs of used sweaty sometimes bloody gloves so they all go in the machine. They come out great, good ad for Fairtex I reckon!

My boxing gloves (yes Fairtex lol) go in as well, though not often as I wear wraps when using them. I put the clubs gloves in and have been known to put the pads in, they get bad with so many hands being in them.


----------



## aplonis

*20-Mule Team Borax* does the job for me...even if a not-so-favorite ex-president used to plug for it on TV.


----------



## Lynne

shesulsa said:


> I hadn't tried the detergent PLUS baking soda idea before - tried it separately, tried the dry cleaners, tried the pre-treat with Fels-Naptha, tried vinegar ... never to the desired result.
> 
> Will try this, though!


The longer you leave on the baking soda, the better.  It's really important to leave it 24 hours.  I had a workout shirt that was polyester and spandex.  It worked on that, so....


----------



## Lynne

Tez3 said:


> I put running shoes, karate shoes and trainers ( not sure what you call them) in the washing machine. Know you're not to supposed to but they come out clean,fresh and no way damaged. I tend to put everything in to be honest. At our fight shows we supply the MMA gloves, Fairtex ones and after the show I'm left with over 30 pairs of used sweaty sometimes bloody gloves so they all go in the machine. They come out great, good ad for Fairtex I reckon!
> 
> My boxing gloves (yes Fairtex lol) go in as well, though not often as I wear wraps when using them. I put the clubs gloves in and have been known to put the pads in, they get bad with so many hands being in them.


Animal!!! (joking)

I put my shoes in the washer even though you're not supposed to.  I tried that after they started stinking though.  I soaked them in hot water, added bleach.  The smelled a little better but started stinking in no time.

As far as sparring gloves go, mine are the coated foam.  I just wipe out my gear with a warm soapy rag and dry it well.


----------



## Lynne

Kacey said:


> Vinegar is good at removing odors - it can be used with laundry soap for clothes, and is mild enough not to cause problems; it also helps fix dye, so it won't run in the future. It may smell after the first rinse, but it goes away as the last bits of vinegar evaporate.
> 
> For shoes, put vinegar in a small plastic or class container (small enough to fit in the shoe) and leave undisturbed at least 24 hours - if you have a box you can put the shoes in that will help even more. Don't pour vinegar directly into shoes without a container; it may soak in and never come out - and then your shoes will smell like vinegar forever. Baking soda and kitty litter are also good at removing odor; if you're worried about getting them back out of the shoes, put them in old nylons (especially works with kitty litter). You can also try activated charcoal - that removes odors from lots of things, but again, you might want to put it into an old nylon, or you may never get it back out.
> 
> To prevent shoes from stinking in the first place, always wash your feet before you put your socks on, always wear socks (white are better; dye can cause some bacteria to grow better, by blocking light), and air your shoes out thoroughly between wearings.


Thank you for the suggestions, Kacey.  Do you use white vinegar or apple cider vinegar???


----------



## Lynne

aplonis said:


> *20-Mule Team Borax* does the job for me...even if a not-so-favorite ex-president used to plug for it on TV.


Haven't tried it.  Gee, when did I last see Borax in the store?!


----------



## Kacey

Lynne said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, Kacey.  Do you use white vinegar or apple cider vinegar???



Usually white vinegar; since it's colorless, it doesn't stain, although with something very delicate I'd test it first on an inconspicuous spot.  I use white vinegar in place of most cleaning products, so I buy it in big bottles at Costco and keep it in the house all the time - it's great for hardwood floors, which is what I have; I just mix 1 part vinegar to 5 parts water to clean the floor, and it doesn't leave any residue, and the odor goes away as the floor dries and the vinegar evaporates.


----------



## donna

Tez3 said:


> I put running shoes, karate shoes and trainers ( not sure what you call them) in the washing machine. Know you're not to supposed to but they come out clean,fresh and no way damaged. I tend to put everything in to be honest. At our fight shows we supply the MMA gloves, Fairtex ones and after the show I'm left with over 30 pairs of used sweaty sometimes bloody gloves so they all go in the machine. They come out great, good ad for Fairtex I reckon!
> 
> My boxing gloves (yes Fairtex lol) go in as well, though not often as I wear wraps when using them. I put the clubs gloves in and have been known to put the pads in, they get bad with so many hands being in them.



Same here. Everything goes in the machine then dry in direct sunlight after.Havent had any problems so far


----------



## Doc_Jude

Try sprinkling boric acid in shoes. Works pretty well when used un conjunction  with commercial foot powder.


----------



## Sukerkin

Now, where else would you see such a practical thread as this :lol:.

I've learned a couple of things I didn't know and have some ideas now as to how to stop my foam filled knee-pads stinking to high-heaven.

Thank you one and all :rei:.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lynne said:


> Feel free to add your own ideas.  Here is one that has worked for me.
> 
> Do you have a favorite shirt, blouse or t-shirt that smells a little funky? "Hey, I washed that but it doesn't smell like it!" You have three options: 1) you could try a dry cleaner, 2) try my recipe, or 3) you can throw the garment away (many people choose this option).
> 
> Turn the garment inside-out. Wet the offending areas of the garment (usually the underarms of course). Scrub in some liquid laundry detergent. Take baking soda and sprinkle it heavily on the stinky area. Add enough water to make a thick paste. Let is sit for 24 hours. Rewash in the washing machine with additional laundry detergent. Dry as usual. You can repeat if needed.
> 
> Shoes? Take a burn barrel... Actually, I tried balling up newspapers and placing them in my running shoes. It worked a little but not enough that I'd wear the shoes to my Dojang. In other words, the shoes are still too stinky to wear in public.




4) Our own ideas and or experiences:

I use a little "Dawn" dish soap in my laundry. I will soak a food stained area with the soap. It works great for breaking it up on dishes so I use it on clothes. I have been using it since the Late 70's when I took over doing laundry for myself at 12/13. 

I also use Downy softener to give is a nice smell. 

On the really tough stuff I use OXY clean with Tide/Dawn and I seem to get it. 

Vinegar and Tamato juice are used for Skunk smells as the mild acid cuts the agents that smell. So, it makes sense to use one of these as well if the other methods do not work.


----------



## lkblair

Thanks for all the tips!

For shoes, I wrap a charcoal briquette (like Kingsford or something from your outdoor grill - unused of course) in a tissue and place inside the shoe.  This works like a charm - even did the job on my old leather converse that I wore barefoot all year long when in high school.

Lisa


----------



## Lynne

lkblair said:


> Thanks for all the tips!
> 
> For shoes, I wrap a charcoal briquette (like Kingsford or something from your outdoor grill - unused of course) in a tissue and place inside the shoe. This works like a charm - even did the job on my old leather converse that I wore barefoot all year long when in high school.
> 
> Lisa


Now that sounds like a miracle!


----------



## shesulsa

lkblair said:


> Thanks for all the tips!
> 
> For shoes, I wrap a charcoal briquette (like Kingsford or something from your outdoor grill - unused of course) in a tissue and place inside the shoe.  This works like a charm - even did the job on my old leather converse that I wore barefoot all year long when in high school.
> 
> Lisa





Lynne said:


> Now that sounds like a miracle!


Sure does! I'm gonna try it!

Any idea if this will work on those lace-up, toe-in sport sandals?


----------



## Dave Leverich

Keep and old tooth brush, soak and scrub with baking soda, air dry.
I find sunlight kills most odors and anything else


----------

